# Ferguson Disk Harrow parts



## MFFan (9 mo ago)

Hightech1953 said:


> Found a nameplate it is a 22. Where can I locate bearings and scraper blades ?













I have some scraper blades and bearings for sale off of a Massey Ferguson Model 25 which may fit. 

Phone: 816-277-4968


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

might try Bearing Cap with Zerk Fitting | Agri Supply 28211 note need two and the bearing spool but don't know about scrapers


----------

